# ESP Horizon NT-7



## cvinos (Apr 4, 2009)

As promised pictures of the NT-7 straight from Musikmesse Frankfurt.


----------



## Johann (Apr 4, 2009)

oh good lord, i don't like ESP's, but hell, this is gorgeous!  me likey 


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bad Ass!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 4, 2009)

Too bad it is Raped by EMG routes...ffs..when will it end?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 4, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Too bad it is Raped by EMG routes...ffs..when will it end?



When people stop buying EMGs...which is never.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2009)

looks great, too bad it has white binding instead of pearloid


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 4, 2009)

Liking EMG's is not the point...its the Size of the route that is a problem. Makes it impossible to drop a normal size passive in without modification...It is a deal breaker for some...myself included.

I would not care if the guitar promised reach arounds as I played.......Brutal...
I don't understand the thoughts behind making them an odd size...

Other than the butchering...nice axe.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 4, 2009)

you don't have to modify it.. just drop them in, but you'd have small gaps on either end.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm an ESP fan, but what a shame. The Horizon NT2 6-string is such a beautiful guitar. As usual us 7-string fans get the shaft with the usual gloss black and goofy oversized EMGs. It's still nice this exists, but a  for me. As a former owner of the NT-II this just hurts to look at.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree. If it was not for those routes I would be all over this. Not a big fan of the glass black either. A flame top would be nice, I would even take a satin finish despite it looking like shit after wear.

Ahh well.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 5, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I'm an ESP fan, but what a shame. The Horizon NT2 6-string is such a beautiful guitar. As usual us 7-string fans get the shaft with the usual gloss black and goofy oversized EMGs. It's still nice this exists, but a  for me. As a former owner of the NT-II this just hurts to look at.





Another black guitar with EMG's...


----------



## Anton (Apr 5, 2009)

As usual they make a boring black 7 when will they start making interesting 7 strings..


----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Snorelax (Apr 5, 2009)

That would look so much better if it was in satin instead of gloss. Gloss makes things look so plasticy.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 5, 2009)

That is absolutely slick. Awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2009)

that's fucking hot.

the pickups look wonky though?

I still want one


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 5, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> That would look so much better if it was in satin instead of gloss. Gloss makes things look so plasticy.




I agree with you, but from a show perspective, gloss finishes make carves stand out more.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 5, 2009)

i like it, seems very similar to the carpenter models, i wonder if it is


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 5, 2009)

drmosh said:


> i like it, seems very similar to the carpenter models, i wonder if it is


 
It's quite the opposite as the Stef models were originally based on a 3 pickup Horizon model Stef used but when he switched to actives he dropped it to 2 humbuckers instead as EMG don't make singlecoils for 7's. 
Infact no one seems to make singlecoils for 7's at all now which is a shame really.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks hot.


----------



## clnh5 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it looks bitchin. Very clean, with none of that gaudy abalone shit ESP/LTD likes to put all over their guitars. I mean, it appears there is some abalone on it ( i cant really tell) but its tastefully done.

And about the EMG routing...so fucking what. Get over it. Theres ways around it. People bitched for a 7 string Horizon, now you got one. Now theres bitching about how the routing is limiting and even really silly trivial shit like the color. ESP cant please everyone, put yourself in their shoes. Theres no one guitar that everyone is gonna like. Just be happy they are listening to the 7 string customers at all.


----------



## MisterScarecrow (Apr 5, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Too bad it is Raped by EMG routes...ffs..when will it end?


+ 1


----------



## playstopause (Apr 5, 2009)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 5, 2009)

There are EMG sized Blackouts right? Doesn't that mean problem solved for the route gapes?

_TJK*


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 5, 2009)

So the 707 routes are a little bigger than passive 7 string routes? I don't see why that would be a problem? There would just be a little gap if you replaced the EMGs no?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> So the 707 routes are a little bigger than passive 7 string routes? I don't see why that would be a problem? There would just be a little gap if you replaced the EMGs no?



Eh, it's a pretty big gap and just looks weird, which is annoying but tolerable. It's nothing big, IMO people just have to find something wrong with everything, but in this case EMG putting their pups into bass housings IS getting pretty old, seeing as SD can manage a standard size active pup, but eh 

I think it's nice. I love how the black really brings out the carved top, and I really don't mind EMG's, so that's not a big problem for me. If anything, you can always get pickup rings (an added expensive of like what? $20? Oh teh noeszorz!111!) and put them on when you switch to passives. Honestly, if this falls into the right price range... Maybe. But I'd really like to see one with an OFR, which is just my style but not really needed.


----------



## Fiz (Apr 6, 2009)

Goes for around 2150e here. Almost $3000. A little steep, if you ask me.


----------



## Harry (Apr 6, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> It's quite the opposite as the Stef models were originally based on a 3 pickup Horizon model Stef used but when he switched to actives he dropped it to 2 humbuckers instead as EMG don't make singlecoils for 7's.
> Infact no one seems to make singlecoils for 7's at all now which is a shame really.



Seymour Duncan makes 7 string single coils.
Dimarzio do too.
As do Rio Grande.
And I'm sure BKP do (correct me I'm wrong Zimbloth or someone else).
There is actually a pretty good selection of 7 string single coils out there.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2009)

Why must you taunt me with these pictures?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 6, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Liking EMG's is not the point...its the Size of the route that is a problem. Makes it impossible to drop a normal size passive in without modification...It is a deal breaker for some...myself included.
> 
> I would not care if the guitar promised reach arounds as I played.......Brutal...
> I don't understand the thoughts behind making them an odd size...
> ...


 
They do that so that you HAVE to buy their products. Like with car parts dealers of some european and american manufactueres, when you want to replace a part you HAVE to use one of their dealer who have a liscence to print money on that particular part.

Its all wonderfully designed to fuck over any one who likes the over all guitar/car etc... but donesnt want to use the same parts etc...

The only descent replacment i can think of would be Swinshead pickups, as they do a sanley priced alternative to EMG's but still this whole idea that some companies have that 7 stringers all play metal and love actives is BS and pisses me off which is why ive stopped buying production model guitars and switched to beater IBBY's from teh bay to mod the shit out of...

Man i hate EMG's...

ok... im done rant over honest im  now.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 6, 2009)

Hooray for black guitars and EMGs !!


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 6, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Too bad it is Raped by EMG routes...ffs..when will it end?


 yeah man thats the only fault I can find with it myself.Damn sexy guitar but jeesh...they offer any options with the pickups?If so I think I could see myself all up in that.


----------



## Lankles (Apr 6, 2009)

Buy some pickup rings


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 6, 2009)

Pickup rings involve holes in the body which will reduce the resale value. I also don't like the look...

I am not going to continue this rant anymore but they are hurting themselves. I just don't understand why you would build your guitars around one fucking pickup when you could route it for EVERY FUCKING PICKUP imaginable. Why go with the one odd size.

/Rant

Defend them all you want. Just my opinion for what it is worth.

I just think if they did the market research they would realize that they may re-think this decision. I am sure they are doing well enough as is being ESP....It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it looks good, but then again I've always liked the clean stylish look of black guitars with white body binding. I do agree Pearloid binding would have looked even nicer. It looked great on the old SRC's.

Also a neck humbucker is very appealing vs the kooky SRC middlepickup layout.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 6, 2009)

Hot looking guitar. If you guys don't know there are a few people who make EMG sized passive pickups which drop right in.

Also can we move past the "I hate EMG rants" and keep this thread geared towards this guitar ?


----------



## cvinos (Apr 6, 2009)

Found photobucket.com and uploaded the other pictures.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 8, 2009)

Now it slowly enters the stores.






https://www.daviswheeler.com/index....n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&vmcchk=1&Itemid=26


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 8, 2009)

For those of you that dislike the idea of using pickup rings to accomodate passive pickups, keep in mind that the 6 string Horizon has pickup rings with passive pickups.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 8, 2009)

For anyone that's concerned about the EMG routes, I got a quote from the Seymour Duncan Custom Shop for a Custom-7 and Jazz-7 in the Phase II Blackout housing. I can't share the exact price in public, since it varies depending on location and pickup choice and whatnot, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. I'll probably be buying them for my MH-307 I have incoming.


----------



## Panterica (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a feeling I'll own one of these
price yet?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Apr 8, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Hot looking guitar. If you guys don't know there are a few people who make EMG sized passive pickups which drop right in.
> 
> Also can we move past the "I hate EMG rants" and keep this thread geared towards this guitar ?



Not until Bareknuckle offers them... haha...

Personally my only problem with this guitar is that it's like the B7 with inlays and a neck pickup. Which is great for a lot of people, but I have a B7. If it were like the 6's with a flame top, mahogony, and passives it would be different enough for me to purchase.

It may also have a different neck profile than the B7?

Either way it's great that a company like ESP is making more high quality 7s. I hope it sells well and makes it's way to the US, perhaps with specs more like the 6 string version.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 9, 2009)

Well the guitar is similar to the B7 in some properties. But two more important _differences_ are the scale length and the headstock.

Here are the specs of the NT-7 from the ESP 2009 Export Models Catalog.


Body: Alder
Neck: Mapel 3-piece with white Binding
Fingerboard: Ebony
Construction: Neck-Thru
Scale: 25,5"
Tuners: Gotoh Magnum Lock
Bridge: TonePros TOM
Hardware Color: Black Nickel
Frets: 24 / XJ
Pickups: EMG 707
Controls: 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3-way switch
Color: BK


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 14, 2010)

clnh5 said:


> I think it looks bitchin. Very clean, with none of that gaudy abalone shit ESP/LTD likes to put all over their guitars. I mean, it appears there is some abalone on it ( i cant really tell) but its tastefully done.
> 
> And about the EMG routing...so fucking what. Get over it. Theres ways around it. People bitched for a 7 string Horizon, now you got one. Now theres bitching about how the routing is limiting and even really silly trivial shit like the color. ESP cant please everyone, put yourself in their shoes. Theres no one guitar that everyone is gonna like. Just be happy they are listening to the 7 string customers at all.


 
That's not the point here. The point is that almost every single guitar company who brings out a 7, makes it black and puts EMG's in it. There is still a market for such guitars, but it's not nearly as big as the big companies like to think. To me, the ignorant notion that all 7-string players are generic metal players and don't want any diversity whatsoever, that's why people on here get upset when another company comes around and offers the exact same guitar as every other company but with a different logo on the headstock 

Not to mention, if these guitars don't sell too well, it's probably assumed that 7-strings don't sell well. Thus, no more 7-string models offered beyond the "tried and true" black w/ EMG's.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> That's not the point here. The point is that almost every single guitar company who brings out a 7, makes it black and puts EMG's in it. There is still a market for such guitars, but it's not nearly as big as the big companies like to think. To me, the ignorant notion that all 7-string players are generic metal players and don't want any diversity whatsoever, that's why people on here get upset when another company comes around and offers the exact same guitar as every other company but with a different logo on the headstock
> 
> Not to mention, if these guitars don't sell too well, it's probably assumed that 7-strings don't sell well. Thus, no more 7-string models offered beyond the "tried and true" black w/ EMG's.



I think you also have to look at the artists John. Look at the biggest names in the 7 and 8 string community, and the guitars they have.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice guitar, but nothing new to write about IMO. Also, the ESP logo inlay at the 12th fret is completely retarded. I wonder if ESP will notice it someday 

I actually believe that opposite to what people think, EMG actually IS losing 7-string pickup sales thanks to the Blackouts, and that's probably the reason they're putting them on the guitar from the factory, so you just have to stick with them. There's EMG sized pickup housing for all the EMG haters anyway so I don't care.


----------



## Corey_Hammett (Apr 14, 2010)

That guitar would be just perfect if the headstock were reversed.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice guitar, it's another "regulation" metal guitar but I think it's very classic in that ESP Horizon kind of way. It's one of the only inline-7 headstocks I like, although I agree reversed would be cool too.

Remember that the big companies spend a lot of money on making sure they market guitars that will be PURCHASED... so they obviously believe they're going to sell a lot of these, EMG routes or no. It would actually be more inconvenient to your average Joe Shredpack to buy a guitar with a standard route just to then say, "AW I WANTS ME A 707," and then he has to go hacking up his guitar to put them in.

Consider that 7- and 8-strings are still a specialty market, and that classier/fancier/non-metal versions of the same are a small niche within that segment. We're of course nuts over these machines around here, but that doesn't mean that large companies are each going to release a dozen models in a dozen varieties for our aural (hah!) pleasure.

This is why people go custom...  

Price vs. Quality vs. Time - pick your favorite two


----------



## Salas (Apr 14, 2010)

If it sounds as well as it looks it would be one of the greatest ESP 7s, but acctually, I prefer a mahogany body instead of alder, too treble for me.


----------



## Alexdeliverance (Apr 14, 2010)

Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA

problem solved 

put your bkp's or whatever under it, screw it in the same holes


----------



## whosdealin (Apr 14, 2010)

The pickup issue could be solved with a cover like mentioned above. The problem for me with this guitar is the Alder body. I owned a Stef B-7 which is pretty much the same guitar with a 27" scale. I thought the guitar didnt sound good. I tried the stock emgs as well as Blackouts. It was just dull and kinda harsh. 

At the moment I own a Horizon 6 string which I think sounds great. It has Mahogany wings and Bk pickups. If Esp made a 7 string horizon the way they make the 6 string models I would be all over it.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 14, 2010)

Salas said:


> If it sounds as well as it looks it would be one of the greatest ESP 7s, but acctually, I prefer a mahogany body instead of alder, too treble for me.





whosdealin said:


> The pickup issue could be solved with a cover like mentioned above. The problem for me with this guitar is the Alder body. I owned a Stef B-7 which is pretty much the same guitar with a 27" scale. I thought the guitar didnt sound good. I tried the stock emgs as well as Blackouts. It was just dull and kinda harsh.
> 
> At the moment I own a Horizon 6 string which I think sounds great. It has Mahogany wings and Bk pickups. If Esp made a 7 string horizon the way they make the 6 string models I would be all over it.



Jackson has made maple neckthroughs with alder wings and ebony boards for a fuckton of years and I haven't heard anybody complain about those. The guitar sounds trebly with actives? Put dark sounding passives in the covers previously posted and problem solved. Don't throw away a guitar just for not liking the pickups. Hell, if a lot of people did that Ibanez wouldn't even exist nowadays


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 14, 2010)

shit i want it.
but i also agree that a flamed maple top in a natural finish would do this guitar MUCH more justice. 
i personally say leave in the EMGs cause i liek em, sorry to you passive humbucker fans. 
but ya flamed maple top would make this an instant boner. right now it takes a good 10 sec for it to be there.


----------



## Salas (Apr 14, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Jackson has made maple neckthroughs with alder wings and ebony boards for a fuckton of years and I haven't heard anybody complain about those. The guitar sounds trebly with actives? Put dark sounding passives in the covers previously posted and problem solved. Don't throw away a guitar just for not liking the pickups. Hell, if a lot of people did that Ibanez wouldn't even exist nowadays


 
You're right with the pickups issue, but with the body wood there's nothing to do, I prefer mahogany tone.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 15, 2010)

I prefer the alder. That is what we call different taste. It is a cool guitar, but. I too would prefer the reversed headstock, and, most importantly, I do not like a neck with heavy paint on it. This is why I am still looking and waiting for alternatives. 

More variants in the color and the finish would be very nice. I have a feeling however. The scene is changing. There are too many bands that cannot play. And the ones that can... they have taste. Any instrument that fits their needs. But there are definitely a lot of seven-string players, at least it seems to me, that make good music that can be appreciated. There is too much simple bullshit-riffing going on these days, but I feel this is changing. Stuff is getting more and more atonal.


----------



## GeoMantic (Apr 15, 2010)

Another black guitar. Yay?


----------

